# High-Dose Iodine Protocol, Halide and Mercury detox, etc.



## dreamtime (Jan 9, 2021)

*Admin note: I have split off this discussion from the original thread: Iodine Deficiency, Goitre, and the Biblical Flood

Since the discussion on nutrition and detoxification is better suited for a separate thread in the off-topic area.*



EUAFU said:


> Fortunately, I have a bottle of Lugol solution at home, but I need to buy more.



As a general note, for self-medication, it should always be combined with around 100mcg of selenomethionine per day to protect the thyroid from oxidative damage, and started low dose as iodine detoxifies other halogens like bromide and fluoride from the body. Antioxidants like Vitamin C are helpful as well to take every day. A good book is _Iodine - Why You Need It, Why You Can't Live Without It_, by Dr. Brownstein. There are some risks associated with high-dose iodine as well.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 9, 2021)

Wow,

Mind blown about iodine.

You mentioned a book written by Dr Abraham, I couldn't find this online... Because you said, he said we can improve our wellbeing with massive dosses of iodine... I would like to know what dose would be optimal?


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 9, 2021)

Abraham was the scientist who came up with the theory. His friend Dr. Brownstein, a physician, made it popular in his book „Iodine - why you need it, why you can’t live without it“.


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Jan 11, 2021)

These are the top guys:

Guy Abraham, MD, Robert Derry MD PHD, David Brownstein MD, George Flechas MD, Donald Miller, M.D.

Derry actually talks about how modern blood work is a completely inaccurate way of measuring the levels of Iodine/Iodide in the body along with the real functionality of the Thyroid etc.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 11, 2021)

> when humans began to experiment with metals that were never part of the earth soil (we artificially extracted them from deep mines) - like mercury - they quickly realized that it's turning people into zombies


I did some research on Mercury last night, here are some links. I've put the first one first as it has an excellent doctor video that's a 9 minute watch only.
Folks,if you  have amalgam fillings, get 'em out but with a Mercury safe dentist. 
I'd post the video but am on mobile and it's hard,it has a part two I haven't watched yet.  If someone else would care to post them that would be very kind.

15 Frightening Symptoms Of Mercury Poisoning (+ How To Get Tested) | HealYOUnaturally

Chronic Mercury poisoning

Detoxing the body from mercury

Just how dangerous is mercury, anyway? | DW | 15.01.2013

Edit: to remove anecdote.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 11, 2021)

Oracle said:


> > when humans began to experiment with metals that were never part of the earth soil (we artificially extracted them from deep mines) - like mercury - they quickly realized that it's turning people into zombies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine out last year. I had a lot of them, and have severe migrains. I have ordered some ALA and am hoping that I can improve the situation


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 11, 2021)

When I have time I might write up a guide on how to gently detox mercury from brain and nervous system. In the meantime, here's the protocol which I personally follow: Andy Cutler Chelation

https://thepowerofozone.com/chelate-andrew-cutler-protocol/
There is some connection between iodine and mercury in the sense that mercury toxicity often prevents the body from being able to use iodine properly, because mercury shuts down the thyroid.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jan 11, 2021)

why is the thyroid taking oxidative damage in the first place?  Why are you supplementing?  Most oxidative stress comes from seed oils and plants in general, even the ones that provide Vitamin C.  Vitamin C is not neccessary as an antioxidant  because the human body produces Glutathione, which is the only Antioxidant that the body needs.  C is a water based vitamin, the body doesnt care to hold on to extra amounts of it, like it would with A, D, E, and K.  Let me repeat that so that it sinks in.  The body doesnt give a shit about Vitamin C.  The body doesnt need a whole lot of it, and there are trace amounts of it in all meat.  All plants produce insecticides because plants dont want to be eaten.  Those insecticides are chemicals harmful to the human body.  Iodine might be a short term fix, but its the diet full of Oxidants that effect the Thyroid.  Harmful Oxidants come from for example....Wheat, Coffee, Tea, all Seed Oils, Spinach, Broccoli, Kale (big time)....  hope that helps.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 11, 2021)

I once read that iodine can help with de-calcification of the Pineal Gland.
Fluoride is the main culprit.

If some plants have seeds that are meant to go through us or an animal and be digested, how can ALL plants be toxic?
So, meat and fruit are all we should eat?
Seems like everything is toxic from one month to the next in the media.

Also, we are said to be the only mammal on this planet that does not make its own Vitamin-C. That seems rather suspicious to me.

Oats, tomatoes, corn, spices, etc. have been consumed for tens of thousands of years by humans.
https://www.gardenguides.com/12285865-oat-life-cycle.html


----------



## Onijunbei (Jan 11, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> I once read that iodine can help with de-calcification of the Pineal Gland.
> Fluoride is the main culprit.
> If some plants have seeds that are meant to go through us or an animal and be digested, how can ALL plants be toxic?
> So, meat and fruit are all we should eat?
> ...


We dont need to make Vitamin C,  we produce Glutathione.  We have a hard time digesting seeds and plants...dont believe me, eat some corn, and then look at your shit.  Fruit is a plant.  Nothing wrong with small amounts, but the average American diet is extremely high in Gluten, which is a plant protein that is virtually impossible for us to break down and assimilate.  Many of these plant proteins are the root cause for all auto immune diseases.  All plants are toxic to the human body.  Small amounts are ok, but once again people are eating extreme amounts of potatoes, corn, seed oils, high fructose fruit, etc....


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 11, 2021)

Yikes.
If thats so I may die soon.
Im lactose intolerant––we were never supposed to digest an animals milk.
Sheep and goats milk are better for me.
Are fish OK?

If we don't need Vitamin C, whats scurvy all about then?
When Magellan went around the world he brought plenty of quince jam. It saved their lives.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 11, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> That seems rather suspicious to me.



to me as well. we do have the ability to  recycle vitamin c via glutathione but the system appears to be quite inefficient, especially when toxins block glutathione from working, which most toxins do.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 11, 2021)

It's not what you eat that causes harm within its the quantities you eat of anything. Point is we seem to have lost touch with what the body is telling us it needs. The only people I've know to be in touch with their bodies requirement are the ladies in my life who have been pregnant and as they were pregnant who is to say it wasn't the baby running the show!
Edit to correct a typo


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 11, 2021)

Fine.
My body needs Xmas cookies, hot cocoa, and buckets of coffee.
What about the 101-year old folks that were interviewed on "60 Minutes" who ate hamburgers, drank scotch every day, and smoked like chimneys?
Nothing nutritional makes any sense other than some basics.
I believe that our soul makes an agreement with our Higher Selves to experience a long life or a short one. Its a spiritual thing.

https://life.spectator.co.uk/articles/centenarians-smoke-drink-eat-badly-get-away/
Excerpt:

_‘The trouble with the world is not that people know too little; it’s that they know so many things that just aren’t so.’_

"There is no famous quote better than the *Mark Twain* one above that exemplifies the level of misinformation and half-truths that permeate the common understanding of human ageing and longevity."


----------



## Gold (Jan 13, 2021)

Cgcsforum.org has a lot of information on iodine protocol. Supposedly a body temperature lower than 98.8f indicates iodine deficiency. Some users there have dosed their way up over a long period of time starting off at 1 to 5 drops of lugol's iodine a day to a shit ton over a long time to get back to base with reported success.
Colloidal gold removes one atom of mercury from the brain per 2 atoms of gold, but it's not known if it chelates it from the body.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 20, 2021)

Eating fermented foods is a great way to absorb the maximum nutrients from our food. The fermentation process predigests what we eat and hence makes it easier for our stomachs to absorb . I've been having prebiotics and probiotics with every meal for the last two years or so and it's astounding the effects this has. I make them all myself, it's super easy and a lot of fun too and costs you nothing but the price of sea salt (uniodinised) and pure water.
For example , I make  non alcoholic organic beetroot/papaya/pineapple Kvass as a prebiotic which I have a glass of 20 minutes before I eat and any fermented fruit or vegetable included on my plate with the main meal.
I make that particular mix of Kvass for the digestive enzymes those ingredients possess and which also encourage the release of stomach acid and pancreatic juices.
Fermented coleslaw is the easiest thing in the world to make and tastes delicious and doesn't have the highly processed mayo in it.
Some of the most obvious benefits I have found from this protocol have been a tightening and softening of my skin (took 40 years off how it looks and even removed wrinkles!!). Also improved my eyesight.
Halved the size of my morning dumps which told me I was digesting twice as much of my food as before and I became more regular. Less stomach problems, pain,indigestion etc and freedom from a threatening stomach ulcer and intestinal polyps.
Maybe too much information for some ?
My mind became a lot clearer and brighter also and my memory improved along with my daily outlook.
I can't recommend  eating this way enough it has done so much for me and is also delicious.
Sprouting and fermenting grains is a fantastic way to make wheat digestible and they smell so moreish after a few days I can never resist eating a few tablespoons before I bottle them.
Fermenting and preserving food is a passion of mine now, happy to start a thread on it somewhere if there is an interest.
Here's a good basic link to read from a quick search just now.
Your Ultimate Guide to Fermenting

This process works right down to the mitrochondria level, but I'll have to dig up the initial research articles I read two years ago before I get  that deep in a thread.





A kvass I started yesterday.

Edit: also bone broth, bone broth, bone broth!
Edit 2: to add pic.

Also this post by @Magnetic in another thread is relevant to this discussion I believe.
The real story of dog domestication

Here is an english translation of the website he linked.

Der Urzeit-Code


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jan 26, 2021)

I had a breakdown about ten yrs ago and could not pull myself out of the rutt for many months untill a friend put me onto detoxified iodine. I started with 2 drops a day in water and worked my way to 6 drops a day and had great success.  Now when im feeling flat i do 2 drops a day for a week and feel fine.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 26, 2021)

I have iodide tablets 50mg


----------



## OldWorld (Jan 28, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Edit: also bone broth, bone broth, bone broth!
> Edit 2: to add pic.


Just so you're aware I've been reading recently about the high lead content in bone broths. As lead has an affinity for being stored in the bones of animals/humans a lot will be brought into the broth after prolonged heating. 

The benefits of bone broth are well documented however if you're looking out for your health, which it looks like you are, you may want to consider regular heavy-metal chelation based upon how much you consume bone broth. 

Also that Kvass is looking great! I got into making sauerkraut during lockdown as well and can confirm it's not only delicious and healthy, but a brilliant hobby, too! Next stop... kimchi!


----------



## Oracle (Jan 29, 2021)

OldWorld said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: also bone broth, bone broth, bone broth!
> ...


Thank you, Yes it is a most rewarding activity. I use only bones from local organic grass fed animals and those of wild animals occasionally.
The leaves you can see at the top separating the fruit from the air are Comfrey by the way, an extremely useful herb banned ( of course) in my Country.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 10, 2021)

Just read a very informative article here Mercury Poisoning - Assignment Point



> *Compounds:*
> 
> Mercuric arsenate (HgHAsO4): waterproofing paints
> Mercuric benzoate (Hg(C7G5O2)2): medicine; used to treat syphilis
> ...



Aside from the usual origins, I was disturbed to read this;
*"Some other sources of mercury are cosmetics."*
In particular because apart from being in skin lightning cream which I don't use , it is in *Germicidal Soaps *which we are all being forced to use in entering stores etc.
The article also lists what elements mercury reacts with.


> *Chemical reactions of mercury:*
> Reaction of mercury with air
> Mercury metal reacts in air at about 350°C to form mercury(II) oxide.
> 2Hg(s) + O2(g) → 2HgO(s) [red]
> ...



In doing some further reading, it seems they may have started putting amalgam fillings in our mouths for the same reason they put fluoride in our water,to offload a toxic byproduct of mining in a profitable way by claiming so called beneficial uses.


> Huancavelica is the name of the largest mercury source in the Americas, located on the eastern slope of the Cordillera Occidental mountains of central Peru. Mercury deposits here are the result of Cenozoic magma intrusions into sedimentary rock.
> 
> 
> Scholars (Cooke et al.) report that mercury accumulations in nearby lake sediments began rising about 1400 BC, probably the result of the dust from cinnabar mining. The main historic and prehistoric mine at Huancavelica is the Santa Barbára mine, nicknamed the "mina de la muerte" (mine of death), and it was both the single largest supplier of mercury to the colonial silver mines and the major source of pollution in the Andes even today. Known to have been exploited by the Andean empires, large-scale mercury mining began here during the colonial period after the introduction of mercury amalgamation associated with the extraction of silver from low-grade ores.
> ...


Cinnabar, the Ancient Pigment of Mercury
Emphasis in red is mine.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 12, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> would one tiny mercury filling taken later in life matter?



I can only refer to andy-cutler-chelation.com

It takes months of reading to understand the issue. Due to the complexity of the topic, I don't have the time to discuss it here in the forum.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 13, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> i am very interested in knowing more about fermenting. i got a lot of time on my hands right now, and a cabbage taking up space in my fridge, can to share some tips?


I don't want to take this thread off topic,but as it so happens I also have a Cabbage in the fridge which I intend to turn into fermented Coleslaw this afternoon, I will quickly share the recipe here. I do plan on doing a thread about Fermenting in the future but I have my hands in many baskets at the moment.

*Fermented Coleslaw Recipe*

This is approximate as I am not one for measuring things, I go by eye and intuition.

One whole Cabbage or half and half purple and green Cabbage shredded ( I slice and cross slice with a knife,best hand shredded rather than by machine for maximum nutrition).
Two medium sized Onions sliced thinly and quartered.
Six medium Carrots also shredded.
1 heaped teaspoon of sea or rock un-iodinised Salt.
Optional;
Shredded Celery, 1 teaspoon of Caraway seeds, and anything else you feel like adding spicewise,Turmeric is also a good addition for it's health properties.
1 tablespoon of starter to speed up the  process ( not necessary) e.g. Whey, water Kefir etc.

Combine the vegetables and additions in mixed layers in a large  sterilized ( boling water will do) glass ,wooden,enameled,or steel bowl. ( No plastic!)
Sprinkle the Salt between each layer. Do not omit the Salt as this is what starts the lacto-fermenting process and keeps unwanted Bacteria at bay.
 Using your clean  fists, commence  pressing down on and mixing the vegetables  until the salt starts to extract the moisture. Approximately 10 minutes.
Mix well, and press firmly down in sterilized glass jars using the end of a sterilized wooden spoon or your clean fingers  leaving an inch/25 mm of space below the top. Fit lid loosely and leave to ferment for  ten to 14 days in a dark space at room temperature. ( The longer you leave it the tastier it gets so sample on and off to find the sweet note for you. You can go longer if you like, I've gone to three weeks in the past.)
Then press down firmly once more to exclude air bubbles, tighten the lids, and store in your fridge or a cool dark area.
I can attest to the fact the jars can remain unrefrigerated for at least 8 months and still be fine while dipping in now and then, if kept cool and dark but you do need to put them in a cold area for at least 3 days first to cease the fermentation process.
A great mayo free, healthy, tasty substitute to modern Coleslaw.
The taste ages like a good wine I might add, and the crunchiness is wonderful and maintained throughout without going mushy.

Take some pics so as when I do do a thread about Fermentation you can contribute.
Enjoy, and don't forget to share with your family and friends and maybe a jar for that odd person who lives alone and avoids society down your street. ?


----------



## tobyahnah (Mar 22, 2021)

Gold said:


> Cgcsforum.org has a lot of information on iodine protocol. Supposedly a body temperature lower than 98.8f indicates iodine deficiency. Some users there have dosed their way up over a long period of time starting off at 1 to 5 drops of lugol's iodine a day to a shit ton over a long time to get back to base with reported success.
> Colloidal gold removes one atom of mercury from the brain per 2 atoms of gold, but it's not known if it chelates it from the body.


Thank you.


----------



## Gold (Apr 18, 2021)

Anyone know a sure fire way to chelate aluminum from the brain?


----------



## OldWorld (Apr 18, 2021)

Gold said:


> Anyone know a sure fire way to chelate aluminum from the brain?


I was going to say Alpha lipoic acid or dmsa after looking it up they seem to better at chelating mercury and lead. I would be interested in knowing this myself. I'm waiting on delivery of a book on the subject of chelation now. Hopefully that will shed some light on what chelator is best.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 18, 2021)

Gold said:


> Anyone know a sure fire way to chelate aluminum from the brain?



Aluminium is a light ḿetal. There is no known way to chelate a light metal, since you can only chelate heavy metals.

Andy Cutler, who created the Cutler protocol of heavy metal chelation (the only protocol that actually works reliably), says that Aluminium leaves the body on it's own once mercury detox has started. Alpha-Lipoic Acid chelates heavy metals from the brain, DMSA and DMPS chelate it from the body (mostly from the blood and tissues, but to some extent from the organs as well).

There is one way to increase the aluminium excretion though, namely L-Carnosine. It has some metal-binding properties (binds to zinc and copper), and it also losely binds to light metals.

Generally the body is extremely good at excreting light metals, it only has problems with heavy metals. Mercury blocks the detox organs and thus also blocks the natural detox of aluminium. Once mercury is out, aluminium leaves the body and brain naturally.


----------



## Gold (Apr 24, 2021)

OldWorld said:


> I was going to say Alpha lipoic acid or dmsa after looking it up they seem to better at chelating mercury and lead. I would be interested in knowing this myself. I'm waiting on delivery of a book on the subject of chelation now. Hopefully that will shed some light on what chelator is best.


Care to share it?


dreamtime said:


> Aluminium is a light ḿetal. There is no known way to chelate a light metal, since you can only chelate heavy metals.
> 
> Andy Cutler, who created the Cutler protocol of heavy metal chelation (the only protocol that actually works reliably), says that Aluminium leaves the body on it's own once mercury detox has started. Alpha-Lipoic Acid chelates heavy metals from the brain, DMSA and DMPS chelate it from the body (mostly from the blood and tissues, but to some extent from the organs as well).
> 
> ...


Hmm. I know of the Culter protocol but I can't use it until I get my amalgam fillings removed which may never happen because of money. Only other thing I know that seems to reduce aluminum in the body is MMST silica but I don't know if that clears from the brain.


----------



## OldWorld (Apr 24, 2021)

Gold said:


> Care to share it?
> 
> Hmm. I know of the Culter protocol but I can't use it until I get my amalgam fillings removed which may never happen because of money. Only other thing I know that seems to reduce aluminum in the body is MMST silica but I don't know if that clears from the brain.



It's the Andy Cutler Mercury Detoxification manual- his final book written semi posthumously.

I'm chelating using lipoic acid currently and will probably be moving to DMPS to help things along. I'm sure there's gotta be a way of getting aluminium out of your body, no matter how slow. If the book sheds any light on the topic I'll be sure to report back here.

Another note- the cost may seem high now but I'm hoping that you manage to get those amalgam Out safely as soon as possible! Best of luck, I'm sure some money will fall into your hands when you least expect it.


----------



## Gold (Apr 24, 2021)

OldWorld said:


> It's the Andy Cutler Mercury Detoxification manual- his final book written semi posthumously.
> 
> I'm chelating using lipoic acid currently and will probably be moving to DMPS to help things along. I'm sure there's gotta be a way of getting aluminium out of your body, no matter how slow. If the book sheds any light on the topic I'll be sure to report back here.
> 
> Another note- the cost may seem high now but I'm hoping that you manage to get those amalgam Out safely as soon as possible! Best of luck, I'm sure some money will fall into your hands when you least expect it.


Sure hope so, some days I want to rip the teeth out and just deal with the initial toxicity dump. Better than a long term stream of it, right? Hopefully..


----------



## OldWorld (Apr 25, 2021)

Gold said:


> Sure hope so, some days I want to rip the teeth out and just deal with the initial toxicity dump. Better than a long term stream of it, right? Hopefully..


Lol I think we both know the answer to that... but I can imagine you want to just rip that poison out of your mouth some days. I've heard you can get them safely removed for around £1000 which does seem initially high, maybe theres some way of doing installments or a couple amalgams at a time. Every little helps.


Gold said:


> Anyone know a sure fire way to chelate aluminum from the brain?


Update from the book I mentioned

_Aluminum retention can be stopped by excluding it from the diet. You can do this by avoiding baked products that use aluminum containing baking powder and staying away from processed cheeses. You should also avoid uncoated aluminum cooking pots and aluminum containing antiperspirants. The real issue, however, is mercury-induced retention. The solution is mercury detox.

We do not believe that aluminum is behind the epidemic of brain damage that children are experiencing these days. No matter what alu— minum level they have, these children improve when they are chelated for mercury.
_


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 25, 2021)

I came across a guy named Ray Peat.  He's a professor and has been studying this "nutritional" stuff for a long time.  He even convinced me to change my diet around a little.  Their are forums dedicated to his research.  Iodine does get mentioned in some of his interviews and on the forums.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 25, 2021)

Onijunbei said:


> I came across a guy named Ray Peat. He's a professor and has been studying this "nutritional" stuff for a long time. He even convinced me to change my diet around a little. Their are forums dedicated to his research. Iodine does get mentioned in some of his interviews and on the forums.



He warns against doses of more than 300mcg. I think this is one of the rare cases where he's wrong, but where he's actually right is that many people do get problems from higher doses. He just doesn't realize that this is due to other factors (halides, mercury, selenium deficiency, other mineral deficiency).

The great thing about Ray Peat is that he actually studied the medicine from before the two world wars, so he was able to "rescue" lots of old medical knowledge and bring it into the present.

Not many people know it, but he was mainly responsible for making coconut oil a health food, and for creating bioidentical progesterone therapy.


----------



## John Galt (Nov 18, 2021)

Some assorted notes/tips in my time using iodine:

- My current method of iodine supplementation is dropping a good amount into a glass of either raw milk + coffee + sugar (Ray Peat would probably approve) or in hot coffee, but usually I have cold brew. I don't taste it and my belief is that the milk and coffee help the iodine to better solubilize. The energy that comes from it is a gradual onset rather than black coffee's out-of-nowhere jumpiness and panic.

- Iodine combats my least favorite chemical in the world, Fluoride. Fluoride is the cause of too many problems to list and I've noticed that when I supplement iodine daily, the effects I've seen from fluoride start to vanish. The first line of defense is just not consuming fluoride, of course. Old fluoride lingers in the bones and it sneakily appears in a lot of foods/drinks you wouldn't expect, so that's where iodine helps out.

re: Ray Peat and other nutritionists -- I take a lot of what him, Aajonus Vonderplanitz, and others say into account and do my own little experiments. I have found they are right many times but are missing little pieces of the puzzle here and there. For example, both Peat and Vonderplanitz never really took fluoride too serious, or mentioned it at all. I think it's a huge part of the problem.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 18, 2021)

John Galt said:


> (Ray Peat would probably approve)



The sugar, coffee and milk - definitely. But not the iodine. He objects to higher-dose odine supplementation, and criticizes Dr. Guy Abraham, et al. He says everything above 300mcg per day is unsafe.

I had some email exchanges with Peat in the past (and bought his books directly from him).

He's the smartest biochemist alive, but he has some blind spots. Surprisingly few blind spots, though.

After studying his work for 10 years, his following positions I find a bit problematic:


Iodine being unsafe in higher doses (he bases this on questionable rat studies on the Wolff–Chaikoff effect)
The lack of relevance of heavy metal poisoning as a driver in disease. Though, he's actually right with his position that you need to be careful with steering heavy metals up (redistribution). He thinks Vitamin C directly chelates heavy metals, which is not true, but it does help long-term with excretion.
Generally he over-estimates the importance of taking hormones instead of finding the root-cause of the imbalance, although this may be simply because back when he was young in the 50s, people were still way healthier and could easily tolerate hormone treatments
He underestimates the dosages that are often needed in chronically sick people. For example, while he studied Abram Hoffer, Linus Pauling and the Chute Brothers, he never recommends high doses of Vitamin C, E or Niacinamide, even though the basic conclusion from their work was that you definitely need high doses to make it work in serious cases.
Progesterone only being needed in tiny amounts. This may have been true in the 60s or so, but empirical evidence shows that many women nowadays need around 500mg of transdermal progesterone to feel well, not a few mg.
Generally his practical diet recommendations do not work for many people (reliance on orange juice, milk), while his general concepts are all valid.


----------



## ProfessorHotStuff (Nov 18, 2021)

John Galt said:


> Some assorted notes/tips in my time using iodine:
> 
> - My current method of iodine supplementation is dropping a good amount into a glass of either raw milk + coffee + sugar (Ray Peat would probably approve) or in hot coffee, but usually I have cold brew. I don't taste it and my belief is that the milk and coffee help the iodine to better solubilize. The energy that comes from it is a gradual onset rather than black coffee's out-of-nowhere jumpiness and panic.


Iodine is also good for killing bacteria on your teeth. I discovered this during a painful gingivitis flareup (Lugol's directly applied to the problem gum works great), but it turns out iodine mouthwash is also commercially available.


----------

